# Does hp psc 1350 work with gentoo?

## Tii

I've been thinking about bying hp's psc 1350. I looked at linuxprinting but they didn't have anything on this model. So does any one know if it will work? I'd just hate to buy I piece of hardware and find out it only works with windows. Also if you think this is a bad buy for some reason please say so since I have been unable to find any reviews etc.

----------

## infirit

Hi,

Printing should be supported by usblp kernel driver, problem is finding a compatible printer driver.  Start your search on the cups website.

Next stop is the sanes website for the scanner part: supported devices. Also i found this site.

Hope this helps   :Very Happy: 

----------

## viperlin

did you ever get it working?

----------

## duozmo

Found this thread about the 1350... I bought a PSC 1315 today and just got it working.

Holy crap, talk about confusing.

They say cups has eliminated a lot of headache. Maybe so, and I love cups, because once you get things installed you can actually manage via decent interface. But I haven't the foggiest clue how this all works..

I basically did a search and found some links to this HPOJ site, which indicated the printer worked. Then I followed around some links... not sure through what... and found this linux printer database with PPD driver (what that stands for or does I don't know).

So what I ended up doing:

1. Go to cups web administration at localhost port 631.

2. Do add printer

3. Realize your printer is not in the drivers list.

4. Go read that your printer uses the Deskjet 3600 driver.

5. Realize that the Deskjet 3600 driver is not in the drivers list.

6. Realize that the release notes say your printer was added in the latest version of hpijs (which is... dunno), so emerge from ~x86 version 1.61 of that.

7. Restart cups

8. Realize that the Deskjet 3600 driver still isn't in the list, nor is the PSC 1315/1350.

9. Go to that site mentioned above, the printer database one, and download their "PPD" file.

10. Put it where they tell me to, in /usr/share/cups/model

11. Restart cups

12. My printer is in the drivers list. Woot!

Condensed:

1. Download the PPD driver from the this linux printer database

2. Put it in /usr/share/cups/model

3. Restart cups

4. Add your printer to CUPS. Choose the device that starts with "ptal", not one of the USB ports.

5. Choose the 1310 driver, which should show up in the cups drivers list (for me it was the last one).

6. You're ready to go!

I'd love to hear if anyone else gets this to work... um... more simply. All these names/acronyms: hpijs, hpoj, ppd, and something to do with ghostscript and extensions and ijc and eps and cups-raster... holy crap this is definitely one place where Windows wins.  :Sad: 

Now time to try for the scanner...

(Edit: I just found this diagram which helps explain everything. It's actually on HP's official site, which is sort of funny, but nonetheless very useful.)

----------

## Naughtyus

Mine worked fien for printing with just an 'emerge hpijs', and then it was detected (via usb)as an HP PSC 1310 (the 1315 is a '1310 series' printer), and the drivers for the 1310 work like a charm.

Scanning on the other hand I have yet to figure out.  :Sad: 

----------

## GaMMa

I've got a 1315 printer also, and I'm trying to print from my Gentoo box to the Windows box it's hooked up to. I got the document to go in the Windows que, but the power light on the printer blinks and Windows says it's printing, but nothing happens. Any ideas?

----------

## papagofer

If you lived in Albuquerque I'd go buy you a beer.

I spent 4 hours stumbling around trying to make my PSC1315 work.  I found these instructions and made it work in 5 minutes.

  Thanks

  - Nate

----------

## gorzuate

the PSC 1350 is definitely a good buy, it's got excellent photo quality. as for using it with gentoo, so far it seems to working well. i just have printing working though, still working on the scanning part. I just followed the Printing Guide in the Gentoo Documentation. It was pretty straightforward.

----------

## abcdefg

Hi,

I also want to buy that printer, has anyone the scanner working already?

EDIT: I just see that there are different printers in this thread, I mean the hp psc1315.

EDIT2: I bought it and it works (both  printing and scanning)

Thanks,

David

----------

## robet

Check out this on linuxprinting.org. Any HP PSC13XX should work, it seems.

edit: the guy who responded works at HP, I think he'd know.  :Smile: 

----------

## robet

FYI EVERYBODY!

Close the access door BEFORE you try to print so you don't spend several hours in vain attempting to figure out what driver to use when you had it right the first time.

----------

## duozmo

Well printing has been working steadily for a while, but just now I wanted to get scanning going. The thing is, I remember having it work flawlessly for me before, but now I'm running into trouble. I've emerged enough new stuff over the last few months that I don't know what the problem is.

Generally it works, the only glitch is that for some reason I have to specify the scanner on the command line when running xsane. It can't just find the device. Anyone have an experience with this? (ptal-init setup runs ok) It seems that my default ptal device is never set, no matter what I do.

----------

## robet

Pojo, could you describe to me how you got your printer (just the printing function) to work, as close to step by step as possible?

I'll pm you with my address. I'm having issues.

----------

## duozmo

robet, take a look at my post earlier in this thread. I tried to do my best to document what I did there... if you have specific questions maybe you can post them.

----------

## robet

I got it, nevermind.

Working perfectly now.

----------

## smithj

 *pojo wrote:*   

> Condensed:
> 
> 1. Download the PPD driver from the this linux printer database
> 
> 2. Put it in /usr/share/cups/model
> ...

 

yes, i do. if you have an hp, and have emerged hpijs with the USE flag "ppds", then you can find where emerge dumped them (i can't remember offhand where), and simpy copy or symlink that to the cups directory.

----------

## robet

I followed the guide (emerge cups, foomatic, etc.). My printing driver was hpijs, so I ran "foomatic-configure" with hpijs as the driver and HP-PSC_1310 [IIRC] as the printer name. Worked fine.

----------

## GaMMa

For some reason I can't get the printer to print over Samba. The printer will respond, but the Windows print que says it only recieves 64kb of like 4.1mb of data and then that's all that happens...

----------

## duozmo

GaMMa, I feel your pain. Several months ago I found this discussion

Cups STR #488

but I never took the time to read through it and figure out how exactly to make it work. If you get anything useful out of that, please post back

----------

## GaMMa

That CUPS page says they're printing fine, it's just when they go to look at the properties page Windows crashes or something. I don't think anything is crashing when I try to print, and I can't get it to print at all..

People on that thread seem to have their own hacks and stuff, but they said they're going to be recoding and releasing version 6.0 of some program to fix it..

----------

## GaMMa

I upgrade to a new version of cups, and am still having the same issue. To summerize I'm using the HP-PSC_1310 printer/driver and trying to print over SMB. It sends to the Windows box, but the file is HUGE 4.1MB for a test page, and it never actually prints. The printer clicks a bit, but then locks up, and the only way to get it to print again is to cancel the test page and restart the computer. Any ideas?

----------

## duozmo

Oh, my mistake, I misunderstood the situation. In your case, the printer is connected to the Windows system and you are using the linux desktop system. In my case, the printer is connected to my linux system and I was trying to print from my windows laptop.

Sadly, these are different beasts  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GaMMa

Well alteast we know it doesn't like to work cross platform  :Razz: .

----------

## Slimm

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> Well alteast we know it doesn't like to work cross platform .

 

but i was able to fix a similar issue per this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-303647-highlight-cups+ipp+windows.html

----------

## GaMMa

Good find, that should help the other guy out. I'm trying to print from a printer on a Windows box, something's just going wrong and I'm not sure what. It's sending too much data over.

----------

## duozmo

haha, yes indeed thank you very much for the link. i have actually moved on from that windows computer at this point. imagine that - my bug outlived my comptuer. yikes. talk about a long to do list.

anyway i'm humming away with a spankin new 12" powerbook sitting next to my blazin gentoo system. Panther has native support for cups over samba... or something. anyway, it just works.  :Laughing: 

----------

## GaMMa

Nice! My next computer is going to be a Powerbook or an iBook, I'm using a Dell laptop right now, which makes a ton of fan noise and always runs hot, and isn't exactly the most portable.

----------

## carpenike

Thank you!

downloading the PPD did it!

----------

## Ravilj

GaMMa I am having the same problem as you, I have the HP PSC 1310 and also what ever I send to it just sits in the que and doesnt print. It lists the file as 64kB of 3.1Mb or what ever  :Sad: 

Please tell me you have had some success with this?

----------

## Ravilj

Solved the problem... Just get onto your windows machine and right click on the printer and select properties. If you go to the second tab called ports i think deselect bidirectional printing. Now try print...  :Very Happy: 

This is thanks to Frankel (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306202-highlight-windows+printer.html)

 *Quote:*   

> I solved it by switching off bi-directional printing on the computer where the printer is connected to. I read somewhere that hpijs (the linux drivers) don't currently support it well enough to work on all printers.
> 
> Thanks anyway,
> 
> Frank

 

----------

## GaMMa

 *Ravilj wrote:*   

> Solved the problem... Just get onto your windows machine and right click on the printer and select properties. If you go to the second tab called ports i think deselect bidirectional printing. Now try print... 
> 
> This is thanks to Frankel (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306202-highlight-windows+printer.html)
> 
>  *Quote:*   I solved it by switching off bi-directional printing on the computer where the printer is connected to. I read somewhere that hpijs (the linux drivers) don't currently support it well enough to work on all printers.
> ...

 

Thanks, that got it working for me  :Very Happy: . Who knew one option could cause so many headaches...

----------

## mates

Hi, I have a problem with sharing my PSC1315 to Windows 2000. I can see a printer, but when I want to add it, it tells me: 

 *Quote:*   

> Before you can use the printer \\Mates\HPPSC1315, it must be set up on your computer. Do you want Windows to set up the printer and continue this operation?

 

Then Add Printer Wizzard appears, but this model is not in the list. And if I use "Have Disk..." and browse to the drivers, that I used for installing the printer on cable, it says: 

```
Windows was unable to find any drivers for this device.
```

Did someone had this problem too?

kernel: 2.6.11-gentoo-r9

cups-1.1.23-r1

samba-3.0.10

----------

## Vanquirius

My experience with the PSC1315:

emerge hplip;

Add psc1310 in cups -- printer works.

/etc/init.d/hplip start

xsane -- scanner is detected, but xsane segfaults. Still got to figure it out.

CLI scanimage works ok.

----------

## VeritisQuo

Vanquirius:

    A lot of thanks by your post! I've resolved my problem with HP PSC 1315's scanners! It's great!

----------

## Vanquirius

 *VeritisQuo wrote:*   

> A lot of thanks by your post! I've resolved my problem with HP PSC 1315's scanners! It's great!

 

I thought it was non-obvious. Happy scanning!  :Smile: 

----------

